# need advice on grooming a fuzzy lop



## smay (Jul 30, 2010)

I am having a terrible time grooming my fuzzy lop. This is a new breed to me and i have the pin comb and a slicker brush that was recommended, but my problem is when I brush them and try to keep the fur free of tangles I always end up with bald spots on them and they look worse than when I started.

I am not pulling on the fur, but will comb through and work on any snarles in the hair, by doing that it always ends up combing out of the fur altogether. It is so frustrating.

Any advice you have is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pamnock (Jul 30, 2010)

You may need to shear the coat and start over. It sounds like your rabbit might have a soft coat that is difficult to groom. Ideally, expensive blowers can be used to groom the coat - otherwise, you'll have to make-do with brushing.


----------



## smay (Jul 30, 2010)

When you say to "shear the coat" do you mean like shave itbasically. I have poodles that I groom myself so I have clippers. How short would I take it down? 

I also have one of the dryers for dog grooming as well but that is quite powerful, is that the kind you mean?

They do have the more "cottony" fur and its just so hard to work with, I find myself getting frustrated and not wanting to do them anymore.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 30, 2010)

When I shave my angoras, I use a #10 blade. I do fine that on Oster works better than Andis, but as long as it is sharp it should work. 

The dryer could work, but only if you can adjust the temperature. You don't want to be blowing hot air onto a rabbit. Room temperature is fine. To determine if it is powerful enough, turn it on and see if it can move the skin on the palm of your hand at a distance of about 8-12 inches. 

If the wool is cottony, it is best to keep it short. It will be hard to keep in good condition and long.


----------



## studiobird (Jul 31, 2010)

I have cashmere and was told NOT to use a slicker - it strips out the undercoat too quickly and breaks the hair and causes holes.

I have a comb (wide and narrow tooth) and I am getting a roller comb with movable pins to reduce trauma to the fur.. 

I'm also hand stripping, separating the fur and detangling bit by bit. You have to do it every day though, not skip a day - just to make sure you catch all of the loose fur..


----------

